# Problem staying off.



## Triride44 (Jan 11, 2020)

TiVo Stream 4K turns my Vizio back on after about 70 seconds. 

First time I had it happen though it was problem from using another TV remote in a different room. But I have proven its the Stream 4K doing it. With no power going to the Stream 4K the Vizio stays off for longer than a hour. But restore the power to the Stream 4K the TV turns on after 70 sec.

Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## DavidO (Sep 7, 2000)

Same problem here. Stream hooked up to a Denon AVR, and then Vizio.

I found that saying 'turn off' to the voice assist keeps it off.


----------



## unclekyle (May 10, 2020)

Same here. I just posted another thread before seeing this one. Very frustrating.


----------



## cwicomputers (Jan 9, 2016)

I Turned off my HDMI cec



Triride44 said:


> TiVo Stream 4K turns my Vizio back on after about 70 seconds.
> 
> First time I had it happen though it was problem from using another TV remote in a different room. But I have proven its the Stream 4K doing it. With no power going to the Stream 4K the Vizio stays off for longer than a hour. But restore the power to the Stream 4K the TV turns on after 70 sec.
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed.





Triride44 said:


> TiVo Stream 4K turns my Vizio back on after about 70 seconds.
> 
> First time I had it happen though it was problem from using another TV remote in a different room. But I have proven its the Stream 4K doing it. With no power going to the Stream 4K the Vizio stays off for longer than a hour. But restore the power to the Stream 4K the TV turns on after 70 sec.
> 
> Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Triride44 (Jan 11, 2020)

cwicomputers said:


> I Turned off my HDMI cec


Thanks &#8230;&#8230;.Looks like that helped.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Vizio CEC is the worst


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Make sure yo go to the Andriod TV Home screen before turning off, certain apps, mainly youtube tv , when left running will make the tv turn on again after power off. It has to do with the audio stream/link I believe.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Is this device just left on like a TiVo DVR? How to turn it off?


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Same issue with Samsung TV and Yamaha receiver. Turning off CEC is not an option since I use it for my other devices.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> Is this device just left on like a TiVo DVR? How to turn it off?


Doesn't turn off but there's a sleep setting.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can you elaborate? Settings button on bottom left? I'm not home now so I'm going by memory.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Same here, Denon/Vizio combo. I thought it was just me. This device is so buggy that I'm considering pulling it and sending it back to where it came from. It's not even worth the $50 I paid for it. But I'll give it a couple of weeks to see if they get the kinks worked out via firmware. Teaches me for buying a brand new product rather than waiting a few months.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> Can you elaborate? Settings button on bottom left? I'm not home now so I'm going by memory.


Settings gear icon in the upper right of main Android screen. From there, Device Preferences -> Screen saver -> put device to sleep

options are

30 minutes
1 hour
3 hours
6 hours
12 hours
Never


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fantastic. Last night and now while at work it is on the tivo home screen . This info will supply peace of mind. Also...sad to see SiriusXM's app is pcm audio. It did sound very good. My tv has the older version of the app with DD 2.0.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Even in sleep mode, my TV / AVR would still remain on. Who want's that?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I had set the sleep setting but turned it off because when watching something on another device the TV would suddenly turn off when the Stream 4K shut off. 
I really don't get this thing. Last night I used the Google Assistant and said "power off" then went to bed. I woke up this morning and the TV was on with the Chromecast screensaver on. I have no idea when or why it came on.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm hoping the Stream4k goes to sleep and does nothing else. I use my receiver for 24 hrs a day. I go to sleep listening to SiriusXM and prefer to never turn it off.


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259977666200920064Link


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo is reading the TCF forum!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well are they on top of the always on HDR issue? I tried chat today and they were pretty much clueless.
So then the person types that I need to use chat or call a phone number.

I was like what? I'm on chat with you right now. And the support page only gave me an option of chat and email. It never game me an option to call.


----------



## CraigThom (Sep 27, 2002)

Turning off CEC on the Stream would be a viable workaround. Turning it off on my TV is not.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

CraigThom said:


> Turning off CEC on the Stream would be a viable workaround. Turning it off on my TV is not.


This. I don't like solutions like that where they suggest turning off something that I use to fix THEIR problem. A problem that no other similar device has. I'm sure they will fix eventually, but for not it's a major headache.


----------



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

Steveknj said:


> This. I don't like solutions like that where they suggest turning off something that I use to fix THEIR problem. A problem that no other similar device has. I'm sure they will fix eventually, but for not it's a major headache.


I came up with a workaround for this based on my remote control programming troubleshooting at the end of the guide. It's not ideal, but it allows you to at least turn off the feature on the Stream directly: Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming

I agree that their failure to actually test this properly is horrifying. This is a basic HDMI function and I shouldn't have even had to dig around to figure out how to solve it...


----------



## jmf243 (Jun 16, 2003)

Aside from it waking my tv and receiver up after being turned off, it prevented my tv from sending sound over ARC back to my receiver. In my setup I have it plugged into a multiswitch which also has an Apple tv 4k and a Fire TV cube plugged into it. It is then plugged into my Onkyo receiver which then connects to my LG OLED TV. My Directv receiver and Nintendo Switch are directly plugged into my TV and sound is sent back over ARC to my receiver. I forced my multiswitch to the Apple TV input and placed my Onkyo receiver on the TV input as normal and I could not get sound over ARC. I unplugged the Tivo Stream 4k and sound came on instantly. This is the worst implementation of CEC I have ever seen and on top of it they don't have an easy way to turn it off aside from "hacking" into it as the kind poster has outlined above. I've submitted the above to customer support in an email through their website so that hopefully this is something their engineers can fix.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmf243 said:


> Aside from it waking my tv and receiver up after being turned off, it prevented my tv from sending sound over ARC back to my receiver. In my setup I have it plugged into a multiswitch which also has an Apple tv 4k and a Fire TV cube plugged into it. It is then plugged into my Onkyo receiver which then connects to my LG OLED TV. My Directv receiver and Nintendo Switch are directly plugged into my TV and sound is sent back over ARC to my receiver. I forced my multiswitch to the Apple TV input and placed my Onkyo receiver on the TV input as normal and I could not get sound over ARC. I unplugged the Tivo Stream 4k and sound came on instantly. This is the worst implementation of CEC I have ever seen and on top of it they don't have an easy way to turn it off aside from "hacking" into it as the kind poster has outlined above. I've submitted the above to customer support in an email through their website so that hopefully this is something their engineers can fix.


I ran into a similar issue, but it was because adding the Stream 4K pushed me over the the limit of HDMI_CEC devices where you start to have issues. So I turned off the HDMI-CEC features of my Shield TV. And now my Stream 4K doesn't affect the ARC audio.

I have run into this issue in the past with multiple setups. Once you get past a certain number of devices using HDMI-CEC weird things start to happen.

Sent from my Nexus 7(16GB)


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

jmf243 said:


> Aside from it waking my tv and receiver up after being turned off, it prevented my tv from sending sound over ARC back to my receiver. In my setup I have it plugged into a multiswitch which also has an Apple tv 4k and a Fire TV cube plugged into it. It is then plugged into my Onkyo receiver which then connects to my LG OLED TV. My Directv receiver and Nintendo Switch are directly plugged into my TV and sound is sent back over ARC to my receiver. I forced my multiswitch to the Apple TV input and placed my Onkyo receiver on the TV input as normal and I could not get sound over ARC. I unplugged the Tivo Stream 4k and sound came on instantly. This is the worst implementation of CEC I have ever seen and on top of it they don't have an easy way to turn it off aside from "hacking" into it as the kind poster has outlined above. I've submitted the above to customer support in an email through their website so that hopefully this is something their engineers can fix.


This happened to me with my Sonos Beam as well. Just one day just stopped working so I unplugged it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So the sleep function also turned off my Sony receiver. Not acceptable as I may be watching my Tivo or using a tv app. That redeiver is never off. I guess my Stream 4k will always be on.


----------



## Dan Clarke (Jun 14, 2002)

I haven't tried the solution but when i emailed support I was told turn off CEC.
I assumed they meant on the TV, which wasn't an option for me either. I didn't realize they meant on the TiVo Stream!!

I'll try it later. I hope it doesn't screw up my TV and Sound bar...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan Clarke said:


> I haven't tried the solution but when i emailed support I was told turn off CEC.
> I assumed they meant on the TV, which wasn't an option for me either. I didn't realize they meant on the TiVo Stream!!
> 
> I'll try it later. I hope it doesn't screw up my TV and Sound bar...


Is there a CEC option on the TiVo Stream? I couldn't find it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Is there a CEC option on the TiVo Stream? I couldn't find it.


Not officially, no, but there is this hack (see CEC bonus fix section at bottom of post):
Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Not officially, no, but there is this hack (see CEC bonus fix section at bottom of post):
> Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming


And if you do all that does it break the warranty? I don't know. I just have my device unplugged and unused until TiVo fixes the issue. Then I'll reevaluate the device.


----------

